# Has the world gone mad??



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Sometimes I just shake my head at the things that I see/hear. I'm sure you do too, so let's share the craziness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

I love our vet but this ... ! That's an expensive box of Smarties - maybe it's a HUGE box!


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

4 violent strikes here this month. Rioting, looting and burning large truck carriers at the tollgate...

The latest was two night's ago.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 130653
> 
> I love our vet but this ... ! That's an expensive box of Smarties - maybe it's a HUGE box!



This? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Who would be crazy enough to pay R49,000 per month RENT? If you can afford to do that, then you may as well just buy the house!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> 4 violent strikes here this month. Rioting, looting and burning large truck carriers at the tollgate...
> 
> The latest was two night's ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 130655
> 
> 
> Who would be crazy enough to pay R49,000 per month RENT? If you can afford to do that, then you may as well just buy the house!



Depends...

What would that house sell for @Hooked ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/4/18)

Oh heck this thread will attract some controversial conversation and opinions. 

Here is just some of what make me shake my head in disbelieve.

1. People disobeying the road traffic laws
2. Un - “reasonable person” acting from people

Just a few. As time progress ill add more


----------



## Raindance (30/4/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## wazarmoto (30/4/18)

Yes the world's gone mad. I just sold an iPhone X to a parent who then handed it to his 10 year old!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

wazarmoto said:


> Yes the world's gone mad. I just sold an iPhone X to a parent who then handed it to his 10 year old!



Yeah tell me about it. My brother's kids have iPad's - one is 5 and the other is 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Silver said:


> Depends...
> 
> What would that house sell for @Hooked ?



I would guess R10 million or more. Have a look at https://www.property24.com/for-sale/yzerfontein/western-cape/425#G454539. Houses which don't have anything close to the facilities which this house has, are selling for R4 - R5 million.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

wazarmoto said:


> Yes the world's gone mad. I just sold an iPhone X to a parent who then handed it to his 10 year old!



What?????????????? Unbelievable!!


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah tell me about it. My brother's kids have iPad's - one is 5 and the other is 3.



Nooooooooooooooooooo that's crazy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (1/5/18)

To underline the "crazy" going on around us, think about the following:

Our universe is a very inhospitable place with busts of radiation of various types bombarding our little planet daily. Most of this does not reach us due to earths magnetic field diverting it. However one good gamma ray burst from a "nearby" collapsing star could render our electronics useless. And in this day and age this would result in the collapse of civilization as we know it. We are so dependent on bits and bytes that we can not even perform the simplest of tasks without them.

But only crazies and nutters worry about crap like this, right?

I will stick to my mechanical mods, just in case, not that I'm a nutter or anything like that... (Note to self: I have to rethink my priorities)

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (1/5/18)

Raindance said:


> To underline the "crazy" going on around us, think about the following:
> 
> Our universe is a very inhospitable place with busts of radiation of various types bombarding our little planet daily. Most of this does not reach us due to earths magnetic field diverting it. However one good gamma ray burst from a "nearby" collapsing star could render our electronics useless. And in this day and age this would result in the collapse of civilization as we know it. We are so dependent on bits and bytes that we can not even perform the simplest of tasks without them.
> 
> ...



Well aren't you the bungle of joy  

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I would guess R10 million or more. Have a look at https://www.property24.com/for-sale/yzerfontein/western-cape/425#G454539. Houses which don't have anything close to the facilities which this house has, are selling for R4 - R5 million.



Ok, well if its about R10m then renting it for R49k per month is a lot cheaper than buying it!

Also, those who need a place like that for say a year or two and dont want to buy - would love that rental option. Without the hassle of buy/sell, maintenance, rates etc


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah tell me about it. My brother's kids have iPad's - one is 5 and the other is 3.



Maybe not completely. If you consider that there are many excellent educational apps available for kids of all ages, there are some method in this apparent madness. Tablets are much more suitable for this than PCs - the user interface is much easier for young fingers (compared to keyboards and mice). Like any other educational tool, proper parental/teacher guidance is a requirement - it does not replace babysitters. 

Technology in teaching/development can be a great tool if applied properly. Both my two younger kids are in the Australian school system and at their schools iPads form an integral part of the school day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (1/5/18)

Silver said:


> Ok, well if its about R10m then renting it for R49k per month is a lot cheaper than buying it!
> 
> Also, those who need a place like that for say a year or two and dont want to buy - would love that rental option. Without the hassle of buy/sell, maintenance, rates etc



Renting it might be cheaper than buying, but you're putting R49k in someone else's pocket every month, whereas if you bought the property it's going back into your own pocket. But yes - no maintenance hassles etc. are an advantage to rental.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Maybe not completely. If you consider that there are many excellent educational apps available for kids of all ages, there are some method in this apparent madness. Tablets are much more suitable for this than PCs - the user interface is much easier for young fingers (compared to keyboards and mice). Like any other educational tool, proper parental/teacher guidance is a requirement - it does not replace babysitters.
> 
> Technology in teaching/development can be a great tool if applied properly. Both my two younger kids are in the Australian school system and at their schools iPads form an integral part of the school day.



Hmmmm I hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/5/18)

Raindance said:


> To underline the "crazy" going on around us, think about the following:
> 
> Our universe is a very inhospitable place with busts of radiation of various types bombarding our little planet daily. Most of this does not reach us due to earths magnetic field diverting it. However one good gamma ray burst from a "nearby" collapsing star could render our electronics useless. And in this day and age this would result in the collapse of civilization as we know it. We are so dependent on bits and bytes that we can not even perform the simplest of tasks without them.
> 
> ...



@Raindance, a bit is so old school - qubit (or quantum bit) is the new thing 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah tell me about it. My brother's kids have iPad's - one is 5 and the other is 3.


Before you guys get the pitchforks out, some schools here are using iPads as educational tools. 
My child has been using an iPad since he could and it has actually helped in certain respects. 
I believe keeping him safe from a lot of the trash online is important until he is mature enough to understand what is around him.

IPads and technology are also going to form an integral part of their future so no point in denying them the use. 

There is also a difference between responsible usage and moderation as exclusive use of the iPad all day is not conducive for other developmental milestones.

As a parent, some days you just need 1 hour of uninterrupted work time or something to keep junior busy while you prepare dinner or tend to a migrane etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Renting it might be cheaper than buying, but you're putting R49k in someone else's pocket every month, whereas if you bought the property it's going back into your own pocket. But yes - no maintenance hassles etc. are an advantage to rental.


49k to check for leaks and see if you like the place before you spend 20 mil is a worthwhile sacrifice to ensure money is well spent.

Also such prices are aimed more at the international holiday makers.

There are apartments down the road from sandton that are 60m2 and were refurbished about 3 years ago that go for 30k per month.
These are aimed at international guests who need quick access to sandton and don't want to commute far. 

I don't think the world has gone mad, I think there is less "patience" and less willingness to understand wich in turn produces more extreme behaviours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/18)

@antonherbst, I would say people who drive in the emergency lane, people who don't indicate and people who "endanger" the lives of others on the public roads.
My words were chosen carefully. 
I do think that there are moments when I need to disobey the rules of the road e.g. my son is having a croupe attack and can't breathe and I'm rushing him to the ER (even though I have multiple nebulisers and all the meds I need at home). I'll gladly break the "rules" as long as I'm not endangering the life of my family or the lives of others around me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Maybe not completely. If you consider that there are many excellent educational apps available for kids of all ages, there are some method in this apparent madness. Tablets are much more suitable for this than PCs - the user interface is much easier for young fingers (compared to keyboards and mice). Like any other educational tool, proper parental/teacher guidance is a requirement - it does not replace babysitters.
> 
> Technology in teaching/development can be a great tool if applied properly. Both my two younger kids are in the Australian school system and at their schools iPads form an integral part of the school day.



Yeah that I can understand but my brother loads movies on them too. The kids once brought them over and never used them once in their 5 day stay with Granny. They were too busy playing with lego, drawing , playing ball sports outside, etc. We even have a sandpit and they love water - a big basin in with toys to play too.


----------



## jm10 (1/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah that I can understand but my brother loads movies on them too. The kids once brought them over and never used them once in their 5 day stay with Granny. They were too busy playing with lego, drawing , playing ball sports outside, etc. We even have a sandpit and they love water - a big basin in with toys to play too.



Times have changed, technology for kids is what lego was to us.

My son gets his iphone when i get home, it give me time to bath and eat and he literally sits in one place and does not move and gives my wife a break so we can eat together.

He plays most of the day with toys and etc but he does love his youtube time, oh and his 1 year 6 months

I loved tech as a boy and work rather play on our dos computer or watch tv then be outside or toys. I dont wear glasses and know I’m a hard worker so this whole thing about our kids and tech is bad is just generalizing.

Ps not aimed at you @RainstormZA just quoted for reference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (1/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Times have changed, technology for kids is what lego was to us.
> 
> My son gets his iphone when i get home, it give me time to bath and eat and he literally sits in one place and does not move and gives my wife a break so we can eat together.
> 
> ...



Yeah at the end of the day, my mom needs to cook their dinner so we ask them what movie they want to watch and it keeps them quiet for an hour so that she can cook in peace. Lol.

And they love their books - always begging an adult to read to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/5/18)

Whats not normal for some is normal for others.

Regarding aspects of some issues discussed. The phone/iPad issue i feel has already been discussed times have moved on and kids need phones for communication to parents and friends and ipads for educational and leisure use. Nothing wrong with that back in the 60's kids listened to the radio as thats all they had.

As for houses someone will rent a property like that for a month because maybe they wanna go on holiday for a month . it would be cheaper paying 49k for a home for a month for a family of 4 then paying 2k a night for a hotel for 30 days.

Also sometimes there are foreigners who want to immigrate and 49k for us is 10k for them.

Rules of the road should be obided but unfortunately they are not and everyone brakes them probably on a daily basis.
Maybe someone driving on the yellow lane iratetes you but maybe you irritate them when you dont stop at a stop street and only yield at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (1/5/18)

@RenaldoRheeder Qbit? Cyber currency or computing platform? Actually, probably both...

@DaveH, when I have nothing to worry about I go look for stuff to worry about. Some would call me a worryor...

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/5/18)

Raindance said:


> @RenaldoRheeder Qbit? Cyber currency or computing platform? Actually, probably both...
> 
> @DaveH, when I have nothing to worry about I go look for stuff to worry about. Some would call me a worryor...
> 
> Cheers.



@Raindance - platform 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (3/5/18)

Two words - *Cultural appropriation*


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

Christos said:


> @antonherbst, I would say people who drive in the emergency lane, people who don't indicate and people who "endanger" the lives of others on the public roads.
> My words were chosen carefully.
> I do think that there are moments when I need to disobey the rules of the road e.g. my son is having a croupe attack and can't breathe and I'm rushing him to the ER (even though I have multiple nebulisers and all the meds I need at home). I'll gladly break the "rules" as long as I'm not endangering the life of my family or the lives of others around me.



I've noticed a huge change in driving habits since returning to SA about 3 years ago. In the past, no matter how many cars were behind you, you chugged along at 120kph. They would overtake when they thought it was safe - or not. Nowadays most cars pull over to the left and drive on the shoulder, so that cars can overtake them. I do the same - now, but it's actually quite dangerous. What if a car has stopped on the shoulder because of an emergency? And I'm just a little ashamed to say that I flashed my lights (now what were you thinking?) at a car in front of me the other day, to make him pull over! In all fairness though, he was literally chugging along at 90kph in a 120 zone.


----------



## Vape_N8th (5/5/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 130655
> 
> 
> Who would be crazy enough to pay R49,000 per month RENT? If you can afford to do that, then you may as well just buy the house!


I wish I could  , Yzer fontein is beautiful !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

Vape_N8th said:


> I wish I could  , Yzer fontein is beautiful !



Pity you're so far away, but if you ever come to CT, take a drive to Yzer and pop in to my place for coffee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (5/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Pity you're so far away, but if you ever come to CT, take a drive to Yzer and pop in to my place for coffee!



I normally go to , laaiplek and stay there.

will shout when we pop through again !


----------



## Neal (7/5/18)

The world has always been mad. I do not have much money but my mother has piles.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

Neal said:


> The world has always been mad. I do not have much money but my mother has piles.



Oh gosh she'd better see the doctor!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Times have changed, technology for kids is what lego was to us.
> 
> My son gets his iphone when i get home, it give me time to bath and eat and he literally sits in one place and does not move and gives my wife a break so we can eat together.
> 
> ...



And speaking of which, the kids love feeding the chickens and collecting eggs.

It's worth it that I took a lot of time to tame my hens to feed from our hands. I finally got Nadia's daughter Caramel to eat out of our hand and she is still nervous but trust takes time and lots of patience.

I have inherited and passed along my grandfather's tradition with hens.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (7/5/18)

Raindance said:


> To underline the "crazy" going on around us, think about the following:
> 
> Our universe is a very inhospitable place with busts of radiation of various types bombarding our little planet daily. Most of this does not reach us due to earths magnetic field diverting it. However one good gamma ray burst from a "nearby" collapsing star could render our electronics useless. And in this day and age this would result in the collapse of civilization as we know it. We are so dependent on bits and bytes that we can not even perform the simplest of tasks without them.
> 
> ...


I will not elaborate on this, but one must consider that all this information comes from 1 source and 1 source alone and in a time were we question everything, we do not question any of the info provided by this source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (7/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> And speaking of which, the kids love feeding the chickens and collecting eggs.
> 
> It's worth it that I took a lot of time to tame my hens to feed from our hands. I finally got Nadia's daughter Caramel to eat out of our hand and she is still nervous but trust takes time and lots of patience.
> 
> I have inherited and passed along my grandfather's tradition with hens.



Thats wonderful,
Traditions like that are so worth passing on @RainstormZA

My son loves animals and if we had more petting parks i would take him. 
He really gives ours dogs a hard time thou but they love him, I’m always next to him though cause they are big and I’m extremely over protective.

My son loves water and been outside so if you add animals to the picture he would be over the moon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Thats wonderful,
> Traditions like that are so worth passing on @RainstormZA
> 
> My son loves animals and if we had more petting parks i would take him.
> ...



Yes They are . I have a photo of me in nappies and watching my papa's hens through the chicken wire. he also had geese too - Gerda was my favourite, she was sweet but we terrorised Gilbert bec he was an ass. Lol. 

Funnily enough, I also grew up with two prized English pointers and Rocket lived to the age of 19, making me about 20 or so. Susan was 17. 

So when we went to my brother for Christmas , the kids asked where Gino was when we had to put her down a week prior. They also missed Jimmy who died a year ago.


----------



## Hooked (25/9/19)

In broad daylight, in a restaurant. WTF?????

For those who aren't on FB. A man is sitting at a window table at "MCDONALDS. NORTH RAND RD. BOKSBURG NORTH. Two guys approach him and rip the Rolex off his wrist and walk out. Another man sees what is happening and tells some kids to move away and moves off with them. 

Can't blame him. Nowadays a hero is as likely to get a knife through his heart as the victim, who in this case fortunately wasn't harmed.


----------



## wmrigney (25/9/19)

The world is going mad because everyone's mommies told them they special and can do anything they want and shouldn't let anyone tell them they can't.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

